# Festool OF 1010



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a HUGE fan of the little OF 1010









It is 6 lb 8.5 amp Plunge router that has 2 1/8" depth of plunge accepts only 1/4" and 8mm bits. not very impressive stats i would agree...... but I think it is the best hand held router for tasks using a 1/4" bit in the world.
For reasons that I plan on sharing here it has become my go to router 90% of the time.

Thanks Craig


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

*Setting the depth stop*

here is a quick video tutorial on setting the depth for any bottom cutting bit (no guide bearing).

http://www.youtube.com/v/l_cCshK89ZQ&hl=en&fs=1&


----------



## charimon (Apr 8, 2009)

*OF 1010 and the guide rail*

A cornerstone of the Festool system is the guiderail. it allows their circular saws to cut as straight as panel or sliding table saw costing 20x more. it also allows their routers to quickly, accurately and safely make rabbet and dato cuts any where on any sheet just by laying the rail on the mark and routing. 

Skies from this forum make the rail much more useful.

Here is a vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x9_GIWHvys
Craig


----------

